
Explaining URLs is Surprisingly Hard - danw
http://pro.benjaminste.in/post/330685151/explaining-urls-is-surprisingly-hard
======
DanielStraight
<http://www.paypal.com/> is good, everything else is bad. Adjust per region
and you're set. I don't get the confusion. There's no reason to say
paypal.co.uk is also good. American users should use the American version. End
of story. Look for the exact phrase <http://www.paypal.com/> on the left side
of the URL bar. If you don't see it, run.

Or rather, I get the confusion, but I think the solution is to simplify the
explanation. The set of good paypal URL's contains exactly 1 item. Teach
someone to look for that item.

